# Fiber supplements-brand vs generic...



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone found that there is a difference between brand (e.g. Metamucil) and generic fiber supplements?? I just started taking fiber and was surprised by the cost of it....Thanks....


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I like to take the natural brands. The one I use is 100% psyllium husk. And it was not very expensive for a big bag of it.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

Walmart is the best place to get it. Use their generic.


----------



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you for the information....


----------



## 21351 (Jun 21, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by cnbhappy:Has anyone found that there is a difference between brand (e.g. Metamucil) and generic fiber supplements?? I just started taking fiber and was surprised by the cost of it....Thanks....


----------



## 21351 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes I have tried brand names and generic.I buy my fiber at Walmart. The equate brand and I find there hasn't been any noticeable difference. Taking the fiber with a stool softerner twice a day has saved me from a 10 month stint of fissures and a lot of pain. I highly recommend anyone with IBS to try it. I also take Levsin as a back up. I always carry them in case of an attack. I hope you find this useful.MTM


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

mtm you had 10 months of fissures? How did you deal with it and treat it? I have had a fissure for over a year. I have been using topical diltiazem. I have IBS-D but I would take too many immodium and have some problems. But now with a change in diet I am regular.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Walgreens also has a house brand generic fiber supplement with the same ingredients as FIBERCON, but it is priced about 1/3 as much. I switched and it has the same effect (afterall, the stated ingredients match FIBERCON exactly so it better!).


----------

